
Jeff Bezos met FBI investigators in 2019 over alleged Saudi hack - LinuxBender
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/31/jeff-bezos-met-fbi-investigators-in-2019-over-alleged-saudi-hack
======
lowdose
I don't understand what is up with Bezos. So what the real number one is
probably 10x as rich as you. Jeff employ an army of developers for which every
intelligence agency would kill for. Give some of your A players 2 months and
smoke the opponent, complaining to the FBI is like telling the teacher your
clothing was stolen while you took a shower after gym class.

